# Vorstellung



## holger_buns (27. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,
wollte auch mal kurz meinen neuen kleinen Teich vorstellen. Ist zwar noch ein bisschen kahl um den Teich und den Bachlauf herum aber das kommt im nächsten Jahr. Das Gitter verschwindet dann auch unter der Wasseroberläche.



Gruss
Holli


----------



## Mops (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hi,

ist doch ganz nett geworden. Gibt es auch Bilder vom Bau?

Gruß
Mops


----------



## holger_buns (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo,
nein Bilder vom Bau gibts leider nicht.

Ganz nett, heisst wohl im Schuldeutsch ne 4- oder? Was hättest du verbessert oder anders gemacht? Gib mir mal nen Tipp.

Gruss
holli


----------



## Mops (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Moin,

Schulnoten vergebe ich nicht. Bin ja auch nur ein Pfützenbesitzer, der noch in der langen Planungsphase für seinen "Großen" steckt. 

Den Bachlauf finde ich klasse , die vielen Steine am Ufer sind sicherlich Geschmackssache. Da kommt bei mir die Frage auf, wie du da überall rankommen willst um die Pflanzen zu pflegen o.ä.

Was für Steine hast du denn da verwendet? Suche ja noch Ideen, um ein steiles Ufer zu kaschieren.


----------



## holger_buns (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo,
die vielen Steine sind nötig, damit ich den Hang absichern und bedecken kann. Mein Haus liegt nämlich tiefer als die Umgebung. Deshalb sind auch die vielen grauen Steine am Hang. Die Steine im Teich sind Bachlauf- und Moselsteine. Da wir in der Nähe der Mosel wohnen und ein Bach auch nicht weit entfernt ist, hab ich mir die Steine aus dem Bach und von einem "Moselstrand" geholt. Da sind Kieselsteine, Bruchsteine und andere Sorten von Steinen gemischt. Wie hättest du denn die Randbefestigung gemacht um die Folie zu verdecken? Ich hab da keine andere Möglichkeit gesehen, auser die Steine aufzuschichten.

Gruss
holli


----------



## Zuckerschniss (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Holli

Auch ich finde Deinen Bachlauf super gelungen. Steine zur Hangbefestigung sind eine gute Idee, allerdings würde ich mit Stufen arbeiten, dann hast Du ebene Flächen für Pflanzen.


----------



## Lichti (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Moin Holli,

ist das Gitter für die Jäger der Lüfte 
Was machst du denn wenn du ans Wasser willst um Arbeiten zu erledigen wie z.b. Pflanzen einsetzen Fische betreuen usw.
Ich würde da lieber ein Netz spannen das ist einfacher  außerdem rostet das Netz nicht.


----------



## Digicat (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Servus Holli

Möchte mich gleich vorab für mein "Geschreibsel" entschuldigen, ist aber nun mal meine Meinung 

Ich halte deinen Teich für eine verunglückte "Missgeburt" ......

Geschmäcker sind verschieden ... über die vielen Steine kann man "streiten" .... aber ....

er ist zu seicht
er ist zu klein
er hat keine ordentlichen Pflanzzonen

Rekapitulieren wir die Vorgaben
Deine Gattin will Fische und er soll Kindersicher  sein ...

Vorschlag:
Laß den Teich so wie er ist über den Winter gehen ... noch ohne Besatz und nur mit den Pflanzen die jetzt schon vorhanden

Plane mit Hilfe der User hier deinen "perfekten" Teich über den Winter ....
Im Frühjahr legst dann los und baust Euch einen Kindersicheren, Fischgerechten Teich.

Dazu brauchen wir aber vorallem deinen/Euren willen .... wobei wegen Kindersicherung es schon auf Euer geschick sehr ankommt .... mechanisch kann man sehr gute Absperrungen bauen, aber unüberwindlich .... Kinder sind sehr "einfallsreich" .... 

So wie der Teich jetzt ist .... Ihr werdet net lang Freude damit haben .... Deine bisherige Arbeit in Ehren und Anerkennung .... aber bauen wir miteinander Euren neuen Teich 

Also nix für Ungut ....


----------



## holger_buns (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo,
ich respektiere deine Meinung natürlich, danke für die offenen Worte.

Allerdings ist der Bau eines neuen Teiches nicht möglich. Wie du an den Bildern vielleicht sehen kannst, steht nicht mehr Platz zur Verfügung. Wo soll ich den bitte einen neuen Teich hernehmen, wenn kein Platz vorhanden ist, ausser dieser. Ich habe schon den max. Platz ausgeschöpft. Die Umrandung mit den Steinen ist schon immer so gewesen und hat sich durch das Gelände so ergeben.

Nicht jeder will einen großen Teich. Ob ich mit meinem Teich Probleme bekomme, wird sich dann zeigen. Wenn nicht geht, dann muss ich halt die Fische raus lassen. Das Gitter verschwindet dann ja auch unter Wasser. Wir finden unseren Teich für uns groß genug, unabhängig von den eventuellen Problemen.

Vielleicht gibts du mir einen guten Rat, wie ich die Bepflanzung machen soll, damit es eventuell keine Probleme gibt! Wäre nett.

Gruss
Holli


----------



## totti01 (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hi Holger,

erst einmal Willkommen im Club der Teichbesitzer 

Wie bereits erwähnt, sind ja Gott sei Dank die Geschäcker verschieden.

Leider muss ich mich der Meinung von Helmut anschließen.

Deinen Bachlauf haste prima hinbekommen, aber der Rest sieht aus, entschuldige bitte, aber

"wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt"

Das mit dem Eisengitter im Wasser kann auf Dauer auch nicht gesund sein.

In diesem Forum gibt es doch so viele Anregungen und Teichbeispiele, um sich ein paar 

Ideen zu holen. Anders habe ich es auch nicht gemacht...


Also sorry für meine "direkte" Meinung


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Holly,
erstmal herzlich willkommen,
ich schließ mich da im groben der Meinung von Helmut an.
Du schreibst du hättest nicht mehr Platz. Ich sehe da schon eine Möglichkeit.
Deine schräge Anhäufung der Steine könnte man auch anders lösen.
Mache einfach eine gerade Natursteinmauer, kannst diese Steine ja hernehmen, dann gewinnst
du auf den hinteren beiden Seiten mit Sicherheit 1 m auf diesen Seiten.
Als weiteren Tip könnte ich dir zum kaschieren der Folie eine Ufermatte empfehlen.
Die lässt sich dann auch bepflanzen und sieht richtig natürlich aus.
Ich selber bin auch ein Steineliebhaber und hab genügend Steine an meinem Teich, aber
bei dir das ist meiner Meinung nach eindeutig zu viel.
Auch für die Zwischenräume bei den Steinen bieten sich solche __ Bodendecker wie __ Pfennigkraut
oder __ Bachbunge an.
Also einfach nochmals Ideen sammeln und nächstes Jahr noch einen neuen Versuch für den
dann perfekten Teich.

LG Markus

Anbei ein Bild von meinem Teich


----------



## Digicat (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Servus Holli

Danke erstmal das du nicht erzürnt über meine Meinung bist  ist nicht selbstverständlich in der heutigen Zeit ....

Groß ist nicht gleich Groß .....

Meinte damit eher das die Tiefzone nicht nur 1/2m² groß ist sondern diese tiefer und mehr Fläche in anspruch nimmt.

Eine umlaufende 30cm breite und 20cm tiefe Seichtwasserzone und dann senkrecht auf zumindest 1m Tiefe.

Ich kenne leider Euren Garten-Querschnitt ... wo/wie ein Gefälle wohin geht .... hier kann man mit gemauerten Stützwänden bzw. Trockenmauern (Steine hast ja genug) einiges tun, um den Teich etwas größer und tiefer zu bekommen. Bei verwendeter PVC-Folie ist es auch kein Hexenwerk diese zu vergrößern, anders bei EPDM (Kautschukfolie).

Wenn du bei dem vorgeschlagenen, moderaten Besatz bleibst brauchst dann nicht einmal eine Technik (Filter).

Das Gitter .... würde eine andere Lösung vorschlagen. Es behindert dich ungemein am Teich etwas zu machen.
Schreib mal Andrea (Buffo Buffo) per PN an ... sie hatte auch so ein Gitter im Teich .... vielleicht könnt Ihr Euch austauschen, auch gerne hier im Thread.


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo, 

dann will ich mal meinen Senf dazu geben. 
Mich stört am meisten, das Gitter, das KG Rohr und der gelbe Schlauch. 
Das sind alles sachen, die man tarnen kann bzw. anders lösen kann. 
Außerdem, aber das sollten hier doch alle wissen, sieht ein neuer Teich anfangs immer kahl aus. 
Wenn das erst mal bewachsen ist sieht das viel charmanter aus. Paar Steingartenpflanzen und Wasserpflanzen sollten da noch rein  

Das Gitter würde ich entfernen, zur Terrasse einen möglichst kleinen unauffälligen Zaun als Kindersicherung und rund um den Teich was dorniges, z.B. __ Wildrosen (besser und sicherer als kjedes Gitter !). Die Idee mit den Wildrosen kommt nicht von mir, sondern bei NG gesehen. 

Ansonsten Chapeau, das Du zur nicht vorhandenen Größe des Teiches stehst und einsiehst und auch bereit bist auf Fische zu verzichten. Wenns sein sollte sehe ich allerdings viel Platz für auch einen größeren Teich - ABER das kann doch auch warten, bis die Kinder aus dem Schaukel und Sandkastenalter raus sind und schwimmen gelernt haben. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## holger_buns (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo,
also nochmals in Bezug auf das Gitter. Da ich momentan noch kein anderes Gitter habe, liegt dieses Gitter momentan auf dem Teich.

Wenn das Gitter, welches ich mir bei einer Firma machen lasse (verzinkt, liegt etwas 5 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche und ist 2-teilig), dann werde ich das rostige Gitter über dem Teich entfernen. Dann verschwindet auch das orangene KG Rohr und der rötliche aus dem Wasser ragende Stein. Beide dienen derzeit nur als Auflage für das Gitter. Solange dieses neue Gitter noch nicht da ist, wollte ich das Risiko nicht eingehen, dass meine Kinder, oder Kinder aus der Nachbarschaft in meinem Teich liegen. Der gelbe Schlauch diente nur dazu, dass ich mehr Wasser reinlaufen gelassen hatte, weil ich den eingebauten Überlauf etwas höher gesetzt habe. Der kommt natürlich auch noch raus.

Trotzdem Danke für die Meinung. Ist halt wie alles Geschmackssache. Man sieht vielleicht auch nur den kleinen Teil des Grundstückes. Im Gesamtbild wirken die Steine im Hang natürich anders als auf dem kleinen Ausschnitt.


-----------------------------------------------------------
Es kommen natürlich noch jede Menge Pflanzen dazu, in und um den Teich. Deswegen wäre ich für Tipps gerne offen, wenn Ihr mir die Pflanzen mit Namen nennen könntet, die Ihr pflanzen würdet! Also im nächsten Jahr sieht die Sache schon viel grüner aus - versprochen!

---------------------------------------------------

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Christine (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Holli,

da gib uns doch noch mal ein Foto, von dem wir einen Gesamteindruck bekommen! Ist doch nichts leichter als das, oder?

Und zu dem Gitter - das solltest Du wirklich noch einmal überlegen - mal davon abgesehen, dass auch leider 5 cm Wasser zum Ertrinken reichen, machst Du Dir damit nur selber das Leben schwer, weil Du keine Möglichkeiten hast, an Deinem Teich vernünftig zu arbeiten.


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hi,

ich würde mit den Steinen an der Terasse eine Mauer baun, 80 cm oder
nen Meter hoch, das würde Deinen Wasserstand erhöhen, die Oberfläche
vergrößern und verschiedene Pflanzzonen ermöglichen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Vechtaraner (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo
Ich bin zwar selbst ein Teichneuling,und weiss nicht wie einfach die Umsetzung wäre,aber meine Vorschlag bzw. meine Idee wäre folgende.
Die ganzen Steine die den Hang hoch und entlang liegen beiseite räumen,den weissen Kies der am Teich liegt entfernen um anschliessend die Fläche tiefer auszuheben.Danach alles mit Folie auslegen und die Steine nebst Kies wieder in um oder am Teich auslegen.
Dort wo zur Zeit der weisse Kies liegt könnte zum Beispiel eine Seichtwasserzone mit diversen Pflanzen entstehen.

Wie sich dass vor Ort alles umsetzen lässt,weis ich natürlich nicht.Nur so auf den ersten Blick wäre das halt mein Gedanke.
Gruß Juergen


----------



## holger_buns (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

o.k. folgendes werde ich tun. Ich werde im hinteren Bereich und im rechten Bereich des Teiches, ca. 1-2 graue Steinreihen entfernen und dort Pflanzen hin setzen. Bitte gebt mir nen Tipp, welche Ihr pflanzen würdet. Den Teich werde ich nicht vergrössern, weil dieses nicht ohne erheblichen Aufwand machbar ist. Das würde mich wahrscheinlich ein ganzes Jahr kosten und ne Menge Geld, weil viele Erdbewegungen gemacht werden müssten. Zudem sind um die Steine schon alles mit Umrandungen und Beeten eingefasst.

Das ganze werde ich aber im nächsten Frühjahr machen.

Gebt mir doch mal einen Pflanzen Tipp mit Bennenung der Pflanzen! Sollte ich dieses Jahr noch pflanzen?

Grundsätzlich noch etwas. Alle schreiben, mein Teich ist zu klein. Wenn ich mir die Fotos von anderen Teichen hier im Forum anschaue, dann ist meiner mit Sciherheit nicht der kleinste. Also wieso immer die Anmerkungen mit der Größe?

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Vechtaraner (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Holger
Mein Teich ist auch nicht groß,ich vermute mal da du im Zusamenhang mit Fischen und der Teichtiefe sprachst wird der Tenor in diese Richtung gegangen sein.
Als reines Pflanzenbecken o.ä. sollte es vermutlich reichen.
Ausserdem hattest du ja auch nach anderer Leute Meinung gefragt
Gruß >Juergen
PS: was die Umrandung via Pflanzen anbelangt,wie wäre es mit __ Pampasgras,oder hoch wachsenden Gräsern und Bambus?


----------



## Digicat (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Servus



			
				Holli schrieb:
			
		

> Alle schreiben, mein Teich ist zu klein.





			
				 Juergen schrieb:
			
		

> .... ich vermute mal da du im Zusamenhang mit Fischen und der Teichtiefe sprachst wird der Tenor in diese Richtung gegangen sein.





Wenn dies ein Pflanzenteich, wie meiner (Klick in meiner SIG) geworden wäre .... wäre es kein Thema ....


----------



## holger_buns (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Jürgen,
ist ja kein Problem. Ich kann damit umgehen, sonst hätte ich ja nicht gefrat. Es ist halt nur so, dass ich viele Bekannte habe, die von der Größe einen ähnlichen Teich haben, auch mit Fischen. Die Tiefe ist ähnlich so wie meine, also auch nicht viel tiefer. Deshalb das etwas ungläubige von mir.

Ist es denn wirklich so, dass ich auf jeden Fall damit Probleme bekomme, von der Erfahrung her oder kann eventuell Probleme geben? Ich habe nunmal nicht die ideal Bedingungen, von daher muss ich damit leben was ich habe.

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Padis (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Holger,

wollte Dich auch hier im Forum "Wilkommen" heißen.

Schau Dir mal bitte meinen Teich an. Auch ich habe Meinungen aber auch konstruktive Kritik hier erfahren.
Genau wie bei Dir waren Aussagen wie zu viele Steine, wer es mag, Regenerationszone viel grösser etc.. 
Bei mir sah es am Anfang auch so aus, inzwischen ist es viel Grüner um und im Teich. und mein Wasser ist super.
Schlimm ist nur, wenn User mit einer gepimten Badewanne, Fische halten, unter Umständen noch Koi`s, ein "Archimedisches Becken" für einen Ausgrabungsfund halten, aber die beste Idee im Ansatz zerstören.

Ich finde Du kannst stolz sein auf das was Du gebaut hast und Deinen Fischen wird es dank der Umwälzung richtig gut gehen, und die Pflanzen, nächstes Jahr.
Gut, das Bewärungsgitter, ist Sche...e, mach weg.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Holli,

Du bekommst mit Deinem Teich sicher keine Probleme. Auch nicht, wenn er bis zum Boden einfriert. Auch die Größe ist in Ordnung. Du kannst nur keine Fische bei dieser Teichtiefe halten. Du würdest damit die Gesundheit der Fische gefährden und das willst Du doch sicher nicht. 

Aber nochmal zur Gestaltung: Was hälst Du davon, deine Steinwand terrassenförmig anzulegen? Das wäre keine große bauliche Maßnahme, aber mit großer Wirkung. Reichlich Pflanzen in den Hang und in Teich, dann wird das richtig gut.


----------



## Vechtaraner (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Holger
Wie gesagt ich bin auch nur ein Teichneuling.
Welche Probleme du bekommen könntest _mit Fischen_ könnte ich noch nachvollziehen.Weitere problematische Ereignisse welche eintreffen könnten sollen dir lieber die erfahreneren Teichbesitzer erläutern.Nicht ist so gefährlich wie Halbwissen
Gruß Juergen


----------



## holger_buns (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> ..  Was hälst Du davon, deine Steinwand terrassenförmig anzulegen? Das wäre keine große bauliche Maßnahme, aber mit großer Wirkung. Reichlich Pflanzen in den Hang und in Teich, dann wird das richtig gut.



Wie genau meinst du das mit Terassenförmig anlegen. Die Steine sind im Hang alle übereinander gelegt. Wie soll ich da eine Terasse hinbekommen?

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Vechtaraner (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Holger,
Ich vermute es ist eine Art Stufe gemeint die man in den Hang hineinarbeitet.Je nach belieben lang und breit/tief.Mit einem Spaten ist sowas schnell getan


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Holger, 
sicherlich bekommst Du nicht auf jeden Fall Probleme. 
Aber bei der Haltung von Lebewesen sollte man halt darauf achten das es möglichst auch nicht eventuell Probleme gibt, und das das Lebewesen möglichst gut gehalten wird. Ich denke das ist man den Lebewesen einfach Schuldig

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Kolja (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Holli,

herzlich Willkommen.



> o.k. folgendes werde ich tun. Ich werde im hinteren Bereich und im rechten Bereich des Teiches, ca. 1-2 graue Steinreihen entfernen und dort Pflanzen hin setzen.....


Kannst du denn dazu mal ein Foto machen? Brauchst du dann in diesem Teil Wasser- oder Landpflanzen? Im Forumsteil "Pflanzen" hattest du glaube ich geschrieben, dass du die Steine zur Folienkaschierung eingesetzt hast. Wie weit geht denn die Folie? Vielleicht ist hier noch Platz für ein wenig Sumpfzone.

In den hohen Steinhaufen hast du doch schon einiges gepflanzt. Und wenn dieser bewachsen ist, kann ich mir das gut vorstellen.

Ich habe selber auch einen kleinen Teich, jedoch keine Fische. 

Auf das Gitter würde ich verzichten. Meiner Meinung nach bietet es keinen Schutz, sondern eher eine Gefährung. "Mal sehen, ob ich darauf balancieren kann!".

Das wird schon werden, unbepflanzt und neu sieht jeder Teich irgendwie nackt aus.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Holger,

genau, wie Vechteraner gesagt hat. 
Sieht dann etwa so aus


----------



## holger_buns (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Ellen,
danke für den Tipp. Ich werds mal versuchen umzusetzen. Allerdings sehe ich die Gefahr darin, wenn ich eine Terasse in meinen Steinhang grabe, dass mir dann die Erde in meinen Teich gespült wird durch den Regen.

Hat einer eine Idee, wie ich das verhindern könnte?

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Dilmun (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo!

Hast du diesen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=30645

schon gesehen?

Da findest sicher viele Antworten.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo in die Runde,
ich habe diesen Thread eben quer gelesen und folgendes geht mir durch den Kopf:
Mein Teich wurde vor 12 -13 Jahren vom GaLa-Bauer angelegt. Ich dachte, der GaLa-Bauer kann das, lass den Fachmann machen.
Eine genaue Vorstellung von Bepflanzung oder konkrete Überlegungen zu Fischen: "nein/ja/, wenn ja welche.." gab es damals nicht. Das Haus war noch nicht ganz fertig, der Garten auch noch nicht angelegt und die Kinder klein.
Ganz klar war aber sofort: der Teich muss kindersicher sein. Der Ga-La-Bauer schlug eine stabile, schwere, mehrteilige Rahmenkonstruktion mit eingeschweißtem Baustahlgitter vor, das ganze feuerverzinkt. O.K. dachten wir, so machen wir das.
Nach einem Jahr zogen auch gleich die Fische ein, glücklicherweise war ich da schon etwas belesen, somit viel die Wahl auf __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge. Ich war nur *etwas* belesen, denn die Krux mit den zu den Bitterlingen gehörenden __ Muscheln war mir nicht so klar wie heute!
Das Gittter hat prima funktioniert, keine Kind kam auf die Idee da rum zu balancieren, und den 2 Kindern, die beim Gedränge auf dem Steg ins Wasser gestürtzt sind, hat das Gitter vermutlich das Leben gerettet. Am/um den Steg sind die Steilufer und da hatte der Teich 160 cm Tiefe.

Die Trauerweide am Teichufer wurde zu einem idyllische Sitzplätzchen, die Seerose entpuppte sich als ausgesprochen wüchsig, der __ Rohrkolben eroberte große Bereiche, die Fische haben sich prächtig vermehrt. 
Eigentlich optimal!
Nein!!!!!!!!
Wegen des sauschweren Gitters, das nicht mal einfach so aus dem Wasser zu nehmen war, konnte ich keine Herbstblätter von Grund entfernen, wegen des Gitters kam ich überhaupt nicht an die Pflanzen, die tiefer wie 30 cm wuchsen, dran. Und ein Zuviel an Fischen aus den Teich zu fangen - geht nicht ----> Gitter!
Irgendwann war es dann so weit, mein klares Wasser war nur noch gün, am Grund hatte sich eine dicke Schicht aus Herbstlaub, abgestorbenen Seerosenblättern/Blüten und Schlamm gebildet, die __ Barsche zur Geburtenkontrolle haben sich ihrerseits enorm vermehrt!
Somit haben wir mit dem Bolzenschneider in der Teichmitte ein Loch ins Gitter geschnitten (ins Wasser fällt man von Ufer her...) das Wasser abgelassen, Fische und anderes Getier heraus gefangen und im Planschbecken zwischengelagert und sind unter dem Gitter im Teich rumgekrochen und haben eimerweise Schlamm +  Blätter geschöpft und die Pflanzen etwas in ihre Schranken gewiesen.
Eigentlich ein biologischer Supergau für den Teich, ein irrer Streß für die Fische, und wieviel anderes Leben dabei über den Jordan gegangen ist.......
Auch ohne Gitter wäre mein Teich nicht vernünftig zu bewirtschaften, es fehlen die begehbaren Pflanzstufen...
@ Holli
es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, wie man einen Teich gestalten kann und noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten, etwas falsch zu machen.
Und manchmal ist der Aufwand, einen nicht so toll angelegten Teich im Nachhinein zu optimieren, sehr hoch.
Würde ich meinen schlecht angelegten Teich heute "richtig" machen wollen, 


ich bräuchte ein Zwischenlager für die Fische und das gleich mehrere Monate
damit ein Mini-Bagger überhaupt an den Teich kommt, müsste ich 12 jahre alte Obstbäume fällen und nun tragen die endlich mal!!!
und noch eine Menge Aufstand mehr.., also lasse ich das!
Dein Teich, egal wie du ihn nun hast, er wächst ein, __ Frösche, __ Kröten, __ Molche wandern zu und das Desaster, wenn du ihn Grundsanieren musst, wird mit jedem Jahr der Teichexistenz größer. Dir blutet das Herz wegen Pflanzen und Tieren! 

Die Ratschläge: "Mach den Teich tiefer" "Kannst ihn nicht größer machen".... kommen aus der Erfahrung, das zuerst eine kleine Pfütze absolut ausreichen scheint.
Dann wachse aus den Minipflänzchen stattliche Wasserschwertlilien, der Rohrkolben gibt einen schönen Horst, die Seerose treibt endlich genug Blätter, das es auch reichlich Blüten gibt, die Kinder hätten gern ein paar Fische.... 
und die Pfütze ist einfach ungeeignet, weil zu klein, zu flach...
und du stehst so da wie ich!!!!
bei mir geht das nur so einigermaßen, weil der Wasserkörper und die Tiefenzone groß genug sind, 
das die Temperaturschwankungen nicht so extrem sind
ich keine Goldfische oder gar Koi halte sondern nur Minifische 
und für diesen Fischbesatz genug Pflanzen im Teich platz haben....

Wenn du nun anfängst mit der Geschichte "Teich im Garten" dann versuche dir so viele Optionen wie irgend möglich offen zu halten.....
Erfahrung ist das, was man vorher gebraucht hätte...
und du kannst hier von den Erfahrungen anderer profitiern!!!

Liebe Grüße 
Andrea


----------



## Digicat (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Servus Andrea

Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht 

Du sprichst mir mit deinem Resümee aus der Seele


----------

